# What format.



## garywayne (28 Aug 2006)

Hi everyone.

This isn't exactly a design query.

What I was wondering was, once I had designed something in SketchUp, how do I go about saving and sending it to here?

I know how to save. I know how to put pics on here. 
In SketchUp it says something about exporting with an extension, and gives different ones, eg, TIFF, PNG,JPEG etc. What one would be best for here?

I hope you can understand what I am talking about. Don't be afraid to ask.

ATB Gary.


----------



## jasonB (28 Aug 2006)

I export as a 2D jpeg then upload it to an image hosting site so I can post it here.

Jason


----------



## garywayne (29 Aug 2006)

Thanks Jason.

I usually save in jpg, but being that the image is a 3D drawing, I wasn't sure if it would be better saved in another extension thingy.

Thanks again.
ATB Gary.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Aug 2006)

JPG is a good general purpose image file that anyone should be able to open. I prefer to export as PNG if I'm going to do any editing in an image editor afterward. PNG doesn't have the compression losses of JPGs. Each time you save a JPG there is further compression. By starting with a PNG I avoid a compression step. The problem with PNGs is that not all web based image hosts will take them and not all browsers will open them correctly.

When doing my SU tutorials and other such stuff, I just do quick screen grabs using Hypersnap. Lower resolution (screen res) but it works well enough.


----------

